
Real-Time Chat Solutions vs. Chat Platforms - atomlib
https://habr.com/ru/post/441138/
======
sitkack
The seduction of platforms to consume the apps that ride on them leads to a
quick local maximum.

We need federated/ shared small payload low latency pub sub with storage.

~~~
kopos
Isn’t this what xmpp promises?

~~~
sitkack
This is protocol portion, but we also need shared infrastructure.

------
dlhavema
Has anyone done anything significant with Twilio Chat? My company is looking
to move over to them in the next year maybe...

------
jaxn
I expected this to be more along the lines of Pusher vs Intercom.

